# DCWC Extrav Pictures



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

That's all I have for now - hopefully, more will follow from the other camera mentioned above.

Prag


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Great pics,nice course.nice weather,all nice.....thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

barebowstixx said:


> Great pics,nice course.nice weather,all nice.....thanks


Thanks,
As you look through the pix "again", make note of how many Lancaster Archery caps are being worn AND how many left handed shooters there are present.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Even without all the pics and posts, we all knew Prag was around!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Even without all the pics and posts, we all knew Prag was around!!


Wow - didn't see that one.  I know the professional photographer got a pix of a lizard that she said must have escaped from somewhere, as it sure didn't look native to this area. :mg:

Is that the one?


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wow - didn't see that one.  I know the professional photographer got a pix of a lizard that she said must have escaped from somewhere, as it sure didn't look native to this area. :mg:
> 
> Is that the one?


The one she got pics of looked more like a horned lizard of some kind and well camo'd. It was about a third of the size of the one in this pic. We saw this one after shooting either 4 or 5 on the front half. I think LoneEagle almost stepped on it. This was a good 12 to 18 inches long.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> The one she got pics of looked more like a horned lizard of some kind and well camo'd. It was about a third of the size of the one in this pic. We saw this one after shooting either 4 or 5 on the front half. I think LoneEagle almost stepped on it. T*his was a good 12 to 18 inches long.*


And just as this lizard got a lot of folk's attention, SO DID my lizard - watch out Sarge & Mac are old news! I got my eye on more challenging opponents now (like you).


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks,
> As you look through the pix "again", make note of how many Lancaster Archery caps are being worn AND how many left handed shooters there are present.


Yeah I want to make sure that anyone looking at these photos understands that NOT EVERY Field shooter in NC is a lefty. Not that you could prove it by these pics though.



pragmatic_lee said:


> Wow - didn't see that one.  I know the professional photographer got a pix of a lizard that she said must have escaped from somewhere, as it sure didn't look native to this area. :mg:
> 
> Is that the one?


Didn't see hers but here's another of that lizard.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Didn't see hers but here's another of that lizard.


All those lizards were just out in "my support".


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And just as this lizard got a lot of folk's attention, SO DID my lizard - watch out Sarge & Mac are old news! I got my eye on more challenging opponents now (like you).


hmmmm....you were shooting good. I was shooting average (with my monicker on 4 of Jarlicker's targets). You better go round up all those "supporters" and bring'em with you.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> hmmmm....you were shooting good. I was shooting average (with my monicker on 4 of Jarlicker's targets). You better go round up all those "supporters" and bring'em with you.


Heck no, I need at least one on every target.


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks,
> As you look through the pix "again", make note of how many Lancaster Archery caps are being worn AND how many left handed shooters there are present.


Rob at LAS would be proud...Prag are you planing to go to nats in mechanicsburg?I have shot on thier courses many times,they are very nice..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

barebowstixx said:


> Rob at LAS would be proud...Prag are you planing to go to nats in mechanicsburg?I have shot on thier courses many times,they are very nice..


At this time, I "am" planning on the Nationals. It's very close to the same date/time as the Hillbilly, but I think it would be worth my time.

Hopefully, there'll be a good group from NC for both of these "northern" trips.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*MAC...."Eliminating the Competition".........*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*My FITA Shooting Partners!!!....Wayyyy to GOOOO PRAG JR. & EAGLE!!!!*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*South Paaw......Does it Again.....*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*andddd....South Paaw.....Does it again....*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*The only shot I'm claiming.....*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Just for you EAGLE.....Look at that HOYT group top right!!! :wink:*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Let's see if this video works


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Prag, thanks for posting the pics! Man I wish I could have been there to party with ya'all.

Spoon..What kind of a bow is that????You have got to be kidding me,it's not what I think is it? A bow name not beginning with the letter M?? BTW you look good getting ready to eat 2 huge burgers. Field Archery makes you hungry.

Joe...that fancy paint job looks good. You'll do a lot better job with it than I ever could have.

The snake pic's are cool also, at least he was one of the friendly types.

Glad you folks had such a great time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Old Sarge said:


> Prag, thanks for posting the pics! Man I wish I could have been there to party with ya'all.
> 
> Spoon..What kind of a bow is that????You have got to be kidding me,it's not what I think is it? A bow name not beginning with the letter M?? BTW you look good getting ready to eat 2 huge burgers. Field Archery makes you hungry.
> 
> ...


Missed seeing you Bill, but fully understand how health and family comes first (at least the health part  )

And yes, Joe's fancy paint job does look good. :darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Old Sarge said:


> Spoon..What kind of a bow is that????You have got to be kidding me,it's not what I think is it? A bow name not beginning with the letter M?? BTW you look good getting ready to eat 2 huge burgers. Field Archery makes you hungry.


Yeah I had to try one out and see what I thought. Like it a lot so far. 

Prag brought me some ACC 3-28 Sat morning. I put them on the bow and lowered my rest to make it look right and took a half turn out of each limb since they were longer than my Fatboys. Shot in a 20, 40, and 60 yd mark and let AAPalm figure out the rest of the marks for me. ANd that is the way I shot this weekend. 20 mins setting up the bow and let it eat. It's kinda fun when things work out.

Missed seeing you but understand why. If you can make it out to MCAC on the 17th we'd love to just see ya. No shooting necessary, well except for maybe the bull.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

SCarson said:


> The one she got pics of looked more like a horned lizard of some kind and well camo'd. It was about a third of the size of the one in this pic. We saw this one after shooting either 4 or 5 on the front half. I think LoneEagle almost stepped on it. This was a good 12 to 18 inches long.


Hey Prag-Your buddies run around in dangerous places, under my feet:smile:
He was by the tower. never seen a lizard the colors of that one.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*My bow is in danger of Mac*



GOT LUCKY said:


> *MAC...."Eliminating the Competition".........*
> 
> .


I noticed he went after MY bow


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I noticed he went after MY bow


*.....that was your bow!!!:mg::mg::mg:

Heyyy you need to update that draw length in your sig. line!!!!!!:wink:*
.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*coooooll !!*

a south paw thread !!




more pics will be posted tomorrow.... Prag has 'em all !


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's are South-Paaw's pix in groups of 10


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I think I can speak for most of the female lefties in this world when I say this....Take a picture of my FACE not my behind!  

Great pictures!


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

good pic gang.............looks like that was a good shoot.

return of the atv segway!

camoham


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

camoham said:


> good pic gang.............looks like that was a good shoot.
> 
> return of the atv segway!
> 
> camoham


Everyone had a great time - hopefully this inaugural event will become an annual "Extravaganza". 

Amazing thing is that I don't think "anyone" even bothered to turn in score cards. We were having so much fun that the actual scores were just a passing comment and then on to another game.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> I think I can speak for most of the female lefties in this world when I say this....Take a picture of my FACE not my behind!
> 
> Great pictures!


Same can probably be said about my BELLY as well.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Same can probably be said about my BELLY as well.


Helps with balance right???? :mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> Helps with balance right???? :mg:


Nope, all it does is make my quiver belt impossible to stay up.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope, all it does is make my quiver belt impossible to stay up.


You shouldn't have been taking those Noasital pills. 
:chortle:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope, all it does is make my quiver belt impossible to stay up.


You need to find a way to strap your quiver belt to your bino sling. Ha, that would be funny! You would reach for your binos and jack your quiver up to your eyes!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

*Looks Like a Great Course and Great Fun!*

Hi Prag, Prag Jr., Mac, SouthPaw, et.all...
Looks like a great time! I really miss not shooting field lately...so much so that I bought an '04 Hoyt Pro Elite yesterday from a customer and I'll start shooting some spots again with it!... 

Thanks so much to everyone wearing your LAS Caps too! Please let our CS guys know anytime you need a "fresh" LAS cap or visor.... if you wear 'em like that then they're on me!

Looking forward to seeing you guys at the NFAA Nat'l Field nearby in Mechanicsburg/Carlisle this summer! It's less than an hour away!

Yours in Archery,
Rob


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> You need to find a way to strap your quiver belt to your bino sling. Ha, that would be funny! You would reach for your binos and jack your quiver up to your eyes!


I'm thinking of getting a set of these if I can figure out how to use the bino harness at the same time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Prag, Prag Jr., Mac, SouthPaw, et.all...
> Looks like a great time! I really miss not shooting field lately...so much so that I bought an '04 Hoyt Pro Elite yesterday from a customer and I'll start shooting some spots again with it!...
> 
> *Thanks so much to everyone wearing your LAS Caps too! Please let our CS guys know anytime you need a "fresh" LAS cap or visor.... if you wear 'em like that then they're on me!*
> ...


Thanks for the offer Rob - I currently have 3 of your caps and rotate them as I think of it - trying my best to determine which one is the "luckiest".


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Prag, Prag Jr., Mac, SouthPaw, et.all...
> Looks like a great time! I really miss not shooting field lately...so much so that I bought an '04 Hoyt Pro Elite yesterday from a customer and I'll start shooting some spots again with it!...
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone wearing your LAS Caps too! Please let our CS guys know anytime you need a "fresh" LAS cap or visor.... if you wear 'em like that then they're on me!
> ...



*Good Morning Rob.....

Here is the deal......You bring the caps and visors down to our next DCWC Extravaganza and you shoot for FREE......
We would love for you and any of your staff to come and join us in a weekend of shooting FUN!!!*

.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*yesss sirrrr...*



[email protected] said:


> Hi Prag, Prag Jr., Mac, SouthPaw, et.all...
> Looks like a great time! I really miss not shooting field lately...so much so that I bought an '04 Hoyt Pro Elite yesterday from a customer and I'll start shooting some spots again with it!...
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone wearing your LAS Caps too! Please let our CS guys know anytime you need a "fresh" LAS cap or visor.... if you wear 'em like that then they're on me!
> ...




```

```
now that's what i'm talkin' about !!
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

ill be getting one on my next order !!

:shade:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*nice shooting with you...*

Carson was tearing up the course on saturday... i thought i was going to have to loan him my sharpie.... his was running out of ink from signing so many targets !!

:darkbeer:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Rob! 

Being a newbie, I only have one. :sad: :wink:


----------



## Fla_lefty (Feb 13, 2009)

Prag,

How did you manage to take so many pictures and still shoot? Great job. You managed to get pictures of our group and I didn't even notice you taking them. Must be the intense concentration..... or was it SP's talking?


----------



## Fla_lefty (Feb 13, 2009)

The only reason SP had so much ink left in his sharpie was he only signed one target....it was the one he left the arrow in!!!!


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> Carson was tearing up the course on saturday... i thought i was going to have to loan him my sharpie.... his was running out of ink from signing so many targets !!
> 
> :darkbeer:


Too bad the rest of the scores weren't as good. I really would have liked to wear that Sharpie out. Guess I was having too much of a good time and forgot to concentrate on making the shot.

You and Fla Lefty are going to have to come up to the South more often. I'll lay money he's hooked. :set1_fishing:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Try practicing with him.*



south-paaw said:


> Carson was tearing up the course on saturday... i thought i was going to have to loan him my sharpie.... his was running out of ink from signing so many targets !!
> 
> :darkbeer:


Every Thur. SCarson, Psarge, & Treaton & myself practice. SCarson is always practicing those good shots so he can whip out that Sharpie:biggrin1:
By the way, he claims to have a PACK of Sharpie's ready for use:mg:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*geeeeeshhhh..*



Fla_lefty said:


> Prag,
> 
> How did you manage to take so many pictures and still shoot? Great job. You managed to get pictures of our group and I didn't even notice you taking them. Must be the intense concentration..... or was it SP's talking?





Fla_lefty said:


> The only reason SP had so much ink left in his sharpie was he only signed one target....it was the one he left the arrow in!!!!




```

```
:blah::blah::blah:.... your cracking me up...:lol::lol::lol:

...of all the ways you could've used your first three posts....



you learn quick grasshopper !!!....

:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Fla_lefty said:


> Prag,
> 
> How did you manage to take so many pictures and still shoot? Great job. You managed to get pictures of our group and I didn't even notice you taking them. Must be the intense concentration..... or was it SP's talking?


Did you noticed that digital picture frame Jarlicker had running all weekend. Well shortly after he purchased it, I became his "picture caddy". The pix I posted were taken by several different folks (Prag Jr, RangerRick (Cliff) & South-Paaw). Jr. still has a few more from Sunday if she'll tighten up and send them to me.



Fla_lefty said:


> The only reason SP had so much ink left in his sharpie was he only signed one target....it was the one he left the arrow in!!!!


Where was all this smack talk over the weekend? You were mighty quite, but it seems you're catching on fast.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

OK I protest! That uphill bunny target is not what I would consider a good target set.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> OK I protest! That uphill bunny target is not what I would consider a good target set.


Hmmm, are you protesting in "jest" or do you actually have a problem with that target?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

It is a mild attempt at humor. Still I don't think I have ever see a field target set in such a position from the shooter.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> It is a mild attempt at humor. Still I don't think I have ever see a field target set in such a position from the shooter.


No problem - some have said that a couple of the targets aren't "safe"; however, as you can see here there is ample backstop here. Jarlicker has an evil side to him  I think he planned the whole back half around that ditch. :mg:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No problem - some have said that a couple of the targets aren't "safe"; however, as you can see here there is ample backstop here. Jarlicker has an evil side to him  I think he planned the whole back half around that ditch. :mg:


 Where was this shoot? It looks like a lot of challenge and fun for sure.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> Where was this shoot? It looks like a lot of challenge and fun for sure.




```

```

Durham County Wildlife Club
A Complete Shooting Complex
Skeet, Clays, Trap, Pistol, Archery & Fishing
3616 Hopson Road
Morrisville, NC 27560
www.dcwc.net

Joe Rozmus, AT’s very own jarlicker
Archery Chairman
(919)606-5692


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

I have only one question! WHERE IS THE HORNET AT!!!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I have only one question! WHERE IS THE HORNET AT!!!!!!!




```

```
EXACTLY... ! 

i was hoping he would make a showing...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have only one question! WHERE IS THE HORNET AT!!!!!!!


I think he must have stung himself. :mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> EXACTLY... !
> ...


Yea, he could have hopped on Am-Trak and been here in about the same amout of time it took you guys to drive up from FL. Wonder if BowGod's attendance "skeered" him off. :zip:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Another thing that I noticed is that there are A LOT OF LEFTIES there. That is awsome!!! Has anyone seen the Brown Hornet??? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, he could have hopped on Am-Trak and been here in about the same amout of time it took you guys to drive up from FL. Wonder if BowGod's attendance "skeered" him off. :zip:



Funny thing is that would have probably been his best chance against me:mg:
between jarlicker's sick mind, and me trying to get used to that circle outdoors I wouldn't have put up much of a fight. 
Guess he just wants to wait for the HILL. 

I'm putting the pin back in my scope tomorrow I love the circle for indoors, but it just isn't going to cut it outside for me. I have to run up to LAS tomorrow, and pick upp a new pin then all will be right with the world.


Now time to get ready for the Hill that Billy built. There will be no place for a hornet to hide come July 4th. if it boils down to it I'll go pick him up he don't live that far from me.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, he could have hopped on Am-Trak and been here in about the same amout of time it took you guys to drive up from FL. Wonder if BowGod's attendance "skeered" him off. :zip:



actually here is the real reason Brown hornet didn't show: There were 2 GREENHornets in attendence. for those of you unaware of the effects of a GREEN Hornet reffer to the following quote:



BOWGOD said:


> Please allow me to introduce the GREEN HORNET.
> The GREEN Hornet is the only known defence for the highly venomous BROWN HORNET. Just one glance at the GREEN HORNET should render any BROWN HORNETs in the imediate area paralized with fear. The BROWN HORNET'S venom has an adverse affect on the GREEN HORNET. Rather than making it weak, the sting of the BROWN HORNET only acts to make the GREEN HORNET that much stronger.
> If I were a BROWN HORNET I would not even want to be in the same county when the GREEN HORNET came buzzing through.:teeth:
> 
> Now with out further adue I present to you the mighty GREEN HORNET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> actually here is the real reason Brown hornet didn't show: There were 2 GREENHornets in attendence. for those of you unaware of the effects of a GREEN Hornet reffer to the following quote:




```

```
green just ain't Hornet's color; i hear it often makes him :dizzy::dizzy::scared::scared: and :greenwithenvy:
:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:

and look closely at the lefties bow.... ummmmm.. somebody took back the _stinger_ of all stinging ! 

hey... ahhhh, Treaton.. Budddddd-yyyyy..... whass' upppp ?? !!!! 

no sting left in that bow now ....:sad:, 

heheheeheheeheee

truth be told, i'll  b-sting ing soon enough !!.:wink:, gettin one for the recurve also !


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> green just ain't Hornet's color; i hear it often makes him :dizzy::dizzy::scared::scared: and :greenwithenvy:
> ...



Because of your buddy, I got stung a little myself. Fla_lefty's generosity cost me an LAS order. Nice thing is, you order Monday morning, it's on the doorstep Wednesday morning:smile:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

treaton said:


> Because of your buddy, I got stung a little myself. Fla_lefty's generosity cost me an LAS order. Nice thing is, you order Monday morning, it's on the doorstep Wednesday morning:smile:



The nicer thing is if "I" order monday morning it's at my door Tuesday. Got to love the folks at Lancaster. I'm going to make the trip up tomorrow to pick up a few things, and play around with alot more than a few other things


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Brown Hornet wont come on this thread! This thread is for real true die hard Field Archers. Not the sorta, kinda, wanta type field archers.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Brown Hornet wont come on this thread! This thread is for real true die hard Field Archers. Not the sorta, kinda, wanta type field archers.


Whoa grasshopper! :mg:

Those are fightin' words. Hornet are you gonna take that?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

heilman181 said:


> Whoa grasshopper! :mg:
> 
> Those are fightin' words. Hornet are you gonna take that?




I think that hornet knows better than to go buzzing around jarlickers ears. He'd get squashed faster than he could say "come get you some" LOL


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

These are the last pix I have access to. I know the "pro" photographer has a bunch & I'm sure that Sonny took some more on Sat night & Sun, but don't have access to them


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

So, after reviewing the pics and seeing myself, or rather my profile, I would say that I look about 6 months pregnant!!!! I gotta do something about the budda belly. Rachel will be thrilled to know that she is larger than life on this ole site!
Tell that pro-fesh-on-all fo-to-graf-er to get the rest of the pics posted up so we can check em out!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> So, after reviewing the pics and seeing myself, or rather my profile, I would say that I look about 6 months pregnant!!!! I gotta do something about the budda belly. Rachel will be thrilled to know that she is larger than life on this ole site!
> Tell that pro-fesh-on-all fo-to-graf-er to get the rest of the pics posted up so we can check em out!


I think a lot of "us" suffer from the budda belly syndrome. :mg:

Jr. took a video of Jarlicker telling one of his tales, but since this is a family sight, I'll not post it. :zip:

Jarlicker was dealing with the "pro-fesh-on-all fo-to-graf-er" so don't have a contact myself. All I know is that I'm at full draw on the 80 WU and catch a glimpse of someone in the woods with a camera. Next thing I know is PSarge is standing behind me whispering over and over: "everybody's watching you". Had to let down and start over.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OHHHHHHHHHhhhh.....GAWDDDDDDDDddddddddddd.............*

*I was afraid someone might have taken some more pictures of that night.......:embara::zip::mg:*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OHHHHHHHHHhhhh.....GAWDDDDDDDDddddddddddd.............*
> 
> *I was afraid someone might have taken some more pictures of that night.......:embara::zip::mg:*
> 
> .


Well there's no doubt if the glass was half empty or half full - it was BONE DRY EMPTY. 

But won't them some good pork chops (if I do say so myself).


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OHHHHHHHHHhhhh.....GAWDDDDDDDDddddddddddd.............*
> 
> *I was afraid someone might have taken some more pictures of that night.......:embara::zip::mg:*
> 
> .



There's Life, then there's Memorex!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

the best pics yet of what it was all about !! .... (sans the archery), glad someone took time from eating to get the candid shots ..:wink:

i'm keeping the bb-q pic ... oh boy oh boy !!! :darkbeer:

some of the stories and ahhh , welll, you know.... will have to remain in the " circle-of-trust" *you just had to be there*!!......:chortle::chortle::chortle:...

here's to mother nature...:darkbeer::darkbeer:... two thumbs up :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
:zip:
:teeth:


:shade:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> There's Life, then there's Memorex!!!


Hey...it's spelled MiddleSEX

THAT night was ONE to remember and embellish for years to come:darkbeer::zip:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Can you guys say "uncomfortable"! I am not a regular girl.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> the best pics yet of what it was all about !! .... (sans the archery), glad someone took time from eating to get the candid shots ..:wink:
> 
> i'm keeping the bb-q pic ... oh boy oh boy !!! :darkbeer:
> 
> ...





Macaholic said:


> Hey...it's spelled MiddleSEX
> 
> THAT night was ONE to remember and embellish for years to come:darkbeer::zip:


That is the only thing I didn't like about the weekend. I wanted to stay for the festivities but with Jr. #2 only about a month away, I need to get home. Besides, momma ain't quite as mobile as she once was and could use the help. I KNOW everyone had a great time. Even if it was without me.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> Can you guys say "uncomfortable"! I am not a regular girl.


"Uncomfortable" - yea right - you were soaking up every word said in hopes of using them yourself later. 

But the #1 question remains: "Are they real?"


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> "Uncomfortable" - yea right - you were soaking up every word said in hopes of using them yourself later.
> 
> But the #1 question remains: "Are they real?"


:fear::fear:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> "Uncomfortable" - yea right - you were soaking up every word said in hopes of using them yourself later.
> 
> But the #1 question remains: "Are they real?"


I was making mental notes to use against said people later.....:zip:

You should be ashamed of yourself Prag Sr! Heck yeah they are real! Ain't nothing fake on me but my tan!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> :fear::fear:


ah, hush!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

prag jr said:


> ah, hush!


:zip::zip:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Left just too soon that night*

Sounds like I left 30 min too early that night, but Lucky filled me in on the happens:zip: Sounds like a wild time was had. That wine glass Lucky is holding is BONE DRY. Had a great time socializing Sat. night:darkbeer:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

that bunny target and the tower target goes to prove that Jarlicker is one sick puppy:dog1:, looks like it was a great weekend and hope a good time was had by all.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

could it be the end of them?


----------



## RangerRick (May 4, 2009)

*paid for my bow today*

To all my new friends from DCWC.

I got an alphamax 35 - 

I had to make a decision to go with something that would cross the boundry from indoor to hunting to field shooting. So for a FIRST BOW I think this will do the job.

RangerRick


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

RangerRick said:


> To all my new friends from DCWC.
> 
> I got an alphamax 35 -
> 
> ...




```

```
good job... now get out there and start shooting !!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*field pics.*

Awsome pics. Its really great to see all of the southpaws out in great form..... go lefties!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Heyyyyy.....anyone heard from the "PROOOOOFESSSHINAL" PHOTOGRAPHER who was taking all of the pictures with that fancy camera???

Does she know how to get here and post them???*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What a bunch of Donkeys....:doh:

Actually Lee....unless they changed their policy again....I can't carry on the train....

BubbleGuts when are you gonna learn that nobody is thinking about your Green Hornet with your cub draw weight....you are hopping to catch me.......there was a gap last year and it's getting bigger my skinny friend.... 

Jarlicker.....you don't worry about me....tune up your crew....cuz I think I just shot a higher score yesterday with no marks and only shooting once since LAS then all your little prodigies have shot all year shooting 5 days a week 

The rust is free....and you will ALL get some before the summer is over :wink:

By the way the pics look great....and it looks like you all had a blast I do wish I could have been there.....but it wasn't in the cards....I do have a lot on my plate and other things going on right now......


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What a bunch of Donkeys....:doh:
> 
> Actually Lee....unless they changed their policy again....I can't carry on the train....
> 
> ...




My friend the gap has closed don't you worry. I haven't posted any of my scores from this year for a reason, but I will put it like this if I walk off the course anywhere close to last years goal I would be extremely disappointed in myself. Now I'm sure you have improved as well being you went and "got serious" but I'm telling you unless you want to look silly you better start thinking about me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> My friend the gap has closed don't you worry. I haven't posted any of my scores from this year for a reason, but I will put it like this if I walk off the course anywhere close to last years goal I would be extremely disappointed in myself. Now I'm sure you have improved as well being you went and "got serious" but I'm telling you unless you want to look silly you better start thinking about me.


How can I saw this so that you little bus recipients can understand it once and for all.....:noidea:

I don't think about any of you....I have yet to step on a course with any of you and worry about the score you are going to post.....and I never will. I shoot for me...if I post a 550 and you hang a 551 great for you...cuz I am gonna be happy as crap with my 550 if I shot my best. Will I talk chit to you while shooting....of course. But that has nothing to do with what's actually on our cards...:wink:

and like I told the silly syrup suckers at LAS that where trying to talk trash after they beat me.....if you can't beat me as much as all of you shoot you need to shut your mouth, sell your chit and retire from shooting because you suck.:doh:

As for field...that's a touch different....but as much as you shoot...and as much as you are worried about beating me...and the time you are putting in....if you don't beat me.....you may need to follow that advice also....

because yesterday was the first time I have shot over 40 yds since Aug...and the 2nd time I have shot since Feb....no marks and I shot higher then I did on the Hill last year 

So just know that if you really want to "Come get you some"....you are gonna probably have to hang a 545+ to do it  

Now if I get to do some group tuning and tweek my marks.......if Nino and I hit AAA on Sun....there WILL be a PB shot on Sun...take it to the bank. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> How can I saw this so that you little bus recipients can understand it once and for all.....:noidea:
> 
> I don't think about any of you....I have yet to step on a course with any of you and worry about the score you are going to post.....and I never will. I shoot for me...if I post a 550 and you hang a 551 great for you...cuz I am gonna be happy as crap with my 550 if I shot my best. Will I talk chit to you while shooting....of course. But that has nothing to do with what's actually on our cards...:wink:
> 
> ...



That if looks unsually big to me!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> That if looks unsually big to me!!!!


I was making a point....not talking about my scores....

the Carolina border must have moved cuz you are getting a little slow...

And for the record I have shot ONE round under a 500 in my life....and that was with pins.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I was making a point....not talking about my scores....
> 
> the Carolina border must have moved cuz you are getting a little slow...
> 
> And for the record I have shot ONE round under a 500 in my life....and that was with pins.


I was making a point too:embara:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> How can I saw this so that you little bus recipients can understand it once and for all.....:noidea:
> 
> I don't think about any of you....I have yet to step on a course with any of you and worry about the score you are going to post.....and I never will. I shoot for me...if I post a 550 and you hang a 551 great for you...cuz I am gonna be happy as crap with my 550 if I shot my best. Will I talk chit to you while shooting....of course. But that has nothing to do with what's actually on our cards...:wink:
> 
> ...




LOL your just not any fun anymore. You used to be a worthy oponent on the trash talking circut now you just get all emotional when people start poking at the nest. Lighten up it's all in good fun You know I could care less who shoots the better score on any given day.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

is the soap-opra done ??....... LOL

what of the new pics from the PROfessionals...????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> LOL your just not any fun anymore. You used to be a worthy oponent on the trash talking circut now you just get all emotional when people start poking at the nest. Lighten up it's all in good fun You know I could care less who shoots the better score on any given day.


actually if you want me to go back to just busting your balls....that can be done.....I figured I would be NICE a little. 

Can't always kick the little bus recipients :embara:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> actually if you want me to go back to just busting your balls....that can be done.....I figured I would be NICE a little.
> 
> Can't always kick the little bus recipients :embara:


Come on now you know I wouldn't be poking the nest if I didn't want stung. 
I know it's all fun and games you won't hurt my feelings bustin my balls. It's like I said last week I'm kinda missin the old hornet!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Come on now you know I wouldn't be poking the nest if I didn't want stung.
> I know it's all fun and games you won't hurt my feelings bustin my balls. It's like I said last week I'm kinda missin the old hornet!


I know you window lickers like doing things that come back to bite....or in this case sting you 

The old Hornet is still here....I never went any place....I just get bored with the same old stuff....and this place is more like Days of Our Lives....

You guys give me a reason to join in the chit chat and I will....otherwise....:zip: 

But I get annoyed/bored with the same conversation day after day....if that's what I wanted I would just read the old threads.....you want to get stung...give me a reason to sting you. 

I am not here for your amusement.....you have to participate....and make it worth my while


----------



## dswaney09 (Apr 27, 2009)

*thanks for the great time*

wanted to thank all of you there for showing Sunny and I a great time and i fantastic weekend thanks again Dion and Sunny Swaney


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

dswaney09 said:


> wanted to thank all of you there for showing Sunny and I a great time and i fantastic weekend thanks again Dion and Sunny Swaney


Hey Dion - glad to see you on line. Hope to get the opportunity to see and shoot with you and Sunny again soon.
Lee


----------

